# Measuring fish



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Fork or tip?

Can't be bothered looking it up, but I was under the impression that legal limits are based on fork, but over the last 5 years I've noticed a trend towards tip

Is this due to competition fishing and trying to extract every last mm?

Discuss


----------



## FishinRod (Mar 2, 2007)

In Queensland you are required to measure to the tip of the tail. I usually allow a couple of cm over to allow for shrinkage if questioned after I've had the fish for a while.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

patwah said:


> Where is the poll option for #sackmeninganow


Right there









I don't mind if you want to hijack this thread


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

FishinRod said:


> In Queensland you are required to measure to the tip of the tail. I usually allow a couple of cm over to allow for shrinkage if questioned after I've had the fish for a while.


If you measured to the fork you wouldn't have to worry about shrinkage

If you didn't swim in cold water, you also wouldn't have to worry about shrinkage


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

The fork.
Make me feel like a pro. :lol:


----------



## HAWKEYE3 (Jan 8, 2009)

anselmo said:


> Fork or tip?
> 
> Can't be bothered looking it up, but I was under the impression that legal limits are based on fork, but over the last 5 years I've noticed a trend towards tip
> 
> ...


In Queensland for the past 40 or more years it has been the tip of the caudal fin furthest from the nose.

Regards

Ian


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Barra have a convex tail so there is no fork, I don't bother measuring too many fish, if they look big I keep them, if they look small I throw them back. If its been a while between feeds then I measure a small one just in case it's just legal because I'm desperate.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

I measured mine to the tip. And it's still undersize.


----------



## Tremby (Jul 29, 2012)

tip of tail when it comes to bragging rights. i dont really bother with fish that are just legal unless theres more then a couple in quick succesion thats gonna make a worthy feed. Much rather come back a week later and catch half as many fish but are that bit too big too worry about lengths of fork or tail or shrinkage. As Gatesy said i can neither confirm or deny said tactics if i was asked to measure a suspect fish. Like bundy its only worth measuring and keeping smaller fish if its been a long time between drinks. But hey we all have our own set of guidelines and cant judge others from a different part of the country just cause they do it different. As far as im concerned if the majority of recreational fishermen/women were in kayaks our fishing stocks would be the envy of the world. how many quality fish can u carry on a yak apposed to a stinky. would be easier to manage commercial boats and our taxes to the fisheries department wouldnt be greatly wasted on clean up missions.


----------



## CET (Dec 19, 2012)

When I catch a bloody fish, I'll let you know.

Pete


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Gatesy said:


> I know some people here probably think the 'Gatesy stretch' is when I give the wife the extra inch I usually save for xmas and birthday


No, most of us think any inch you can give your wife is a stretch.  
You can't measure to the tip during a fork.


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Do you measure your dick and not include the head? Tip for me (as per Qld regulations) don't see the point of only measuring to the fork but then again I release 99.5% of my fish so it doesn't really affect me.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

WayneD said:


> Do you measure your dick and not include the head? Tip for me (as per Qld regulations) don't see the point of only measuring to the fork but then again I release 99.5% of my fish so it doesn't really affect me.


The bigger the boast, the smaller the post


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

I've never seen any legal requirement to measure to the fork, always to the tip.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

keza said:


> Gatesy said:
> 
> 
> > I know some people here probably think the 'Gatesy stretch' is when I give the wife the extra inch I usually save for xmas and birthday
> ...


You crack me up Kerry, repeatedly.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Tip 
That is the correct legal way in all states and always has been. Fork measurements is a wank and is usually put up by the same people who insist on left hand reels and target poo eaters......but thats just my humble opinion.


----------



## badmotorfinger (Mar 15, 2010)

I measure by character.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Sorry I got carried away. Thinkin more of the poo eater only catch and release fraternity...... just generalising. ;-)


----------



## Salty Dog (Sep 18, 2005)

> You can't measure to the tip during a fork.


Not without getting your finger dirty! :shock: :lol:


----------



## stussman (Aug 27, 2012)

Salty Dog said:


> > You can't measure to the tip during a fork.
> 
> 
> Not without getting your finger dirty! :shock: :lol:


 lol


----------



## PJay (Jun 27, 2013)

NZ legal requirement is to fork of tail for all species.

So my biggest-yet snapper would be =/- 110cm, not =105.

Woah....


----------



## mangajack (Jul 23, 2007)

The things people discuss whenever it rains......must the the hundredth time this topic has arisen in the last year or so.
Go out and get wet and catch a few fish that are well above legal minimum sizes and be happy you don't have to resort to a poxy ruler.


----------

